# PCP vs EMT



## Sera (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm taking my primary care paramedic (pcp) course next week (sask, canada).. was just wondering what the difference between that, and an EMT is? Is there a difference? Was also curious to know how many more responsibilities a advance care paramedic has compared to a regular EMT.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not sure myself, but here are some previous threads that may help you:

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=2215

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=1442

Oh, and welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2006)

BEorP said:
			
		

> Sorry to take so long to reply to this thread, I am a Paramedic student in Toronto and school keeps me very busy these days. Hopefully you're still considering the move, or at least someone else will find the info useful. I will do my best to let you know a bit about EMS in Ontario. Keep in mind that this info may not be entirely correct as it is all coming from the top of my head. If there is a point where details matter I can check it with someone who knows for sure.
> 
> In Ontario we have three levels of EMS providers (not including First Responders):
> - Primary Care Paramedics: two year college education (although always open for debate, this is probably around the level of EMT-I)
> ...


 - http://www.emtlife.com/showpost.php?p=25985&postcount=16

From what I've heard - the PCP course is more intensive than a stateside EMT-B course... you will learn IV skills, as well as probaby some basic medication administration and perhaps electrcal therapy (defibrilation).

Jon


----------



## Sera (Aug 18, 2006)

primary care paramedic.. 2 years in Ontario?
Here (saskatchewan) the one I am taking this Monday..it is only 20weeks..300 and some hours. wow I wonder what if that's right?
the advanced care paramedic here is 2 years..
hmm:unsure:


----------



## Kendall (Aug 18, 2006)

Sera, 
I'm a First Responder in Alberta Canada. I know the systems are different - even in two provinces, but here's a brief rundown of the system.

Medical First Responder (MFR) (Non-regulated, 48h) (Stateside - AFA? (HELP!?!?))
-Standard First Aid 
-Airway Management (OPA, NPA, BVM, O2, Suction)
-Spinal Immobilization (Basic extrication, KED, long and short spine boards)
-Anatomy and physiology
-Emergency childbirth and miscarriage
-Drugs (*ASSIST* with: epinephrine, various asthma medications, insulin. Can Administer: Oral ASA)

Emergency Medical Responder (EMR) (Regulated, 85h) (Stateside - MFR/EMT-B)
-All MFR skills, plus:
-Basic traction splinting, 
-Blood Glucose testing,
-Drugs (See MFR and can administer oral glucose)

Emergency Medical Technician - Ambulance  (EMT-A/PCP, Regulated, 260h) (Stateside - EMT-I)
All EMR Skills and:
-LMA's & Combitubes,
-IV Therapy,
-D50W Solution
-Entonox Therapy,
-3-Lead ECG monitoring
-Advanced Extrication
-Antishock trousers
-Various Symptom Relief Medications (exact not known)

Emergency Medical Technologist - Paramedic (EMT-P/ACP, Regulated, 2Yrs) (Stateside - EMT-P/CCP)
All EMT Skills and:
Lots of fancy ALS stuff that I don't have the energy or patience to list...

I hope that helps you!


----------



## colafdp (Aug 25, 2006)

in saskatchewan SIAST changed the name from the EMT to the PCP a few years ago. Even though according to Sask Health (whom we're registered to work in the province by) we're still EMT's. There are things that the PCP's in Ontario may learn, however but you won't. Stuff like IV Initiation, and such. The reason you won't learn that here, is because we have the ICP course. But you will learn about SQ and IM injections, and epi and all that, but will not be able to use those skills, as our protocols don't allow for that. Hopefully will change someday.


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sera is beautiful....who cares if Canada has free healthcare and a younger drinking age. COME TO AMERICA AND DRINK BEER WITH US!


----------



## Jon (Aug 26, 2006)

Drunken posting?

Really....


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 27, 2006)

How dare you Jon...


----------



## Sera (Aug 27, 2006)

annnywayys..:blush: :wacko: 

thanks Kendall n coladfp =) makes sense now!


----------

